# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  add me to your msn, if you are in Moscow too
::   
I still want to find a friends who is in moscow
and really want to learn Dutch
I have noone to talk with..... 
Please add   mijntaal@advalvas.be
to your MSN messenger

----------

